# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  Missing objects in sysproc schema

## bocap

Hello

I need to use the admin_cmd procedure however it's mssing from the
database. As a matter of fact, all the objects are missing. Where can
I get the objects for the sysproc schema.

db2 => list tables for schema sysproc

Table/View Schema Type Creation time
------------------------------- --------------- ----- ----------------
----------

0 record(s) selected.



db2level
DB21085I Instance "db2stage" uses "32" bits and DB2 code
release "SQL08027"
with level identifier "03080106".
Informational tokens are "DB2 v8.1.2.128", "s061108", "MI00176", and
FixPak
"14".
Product is installed at "/opt/IBM/db2/V8.1".

----------

